# Tranny Whining Noise In Reverse



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I`ve got a 96 and when I put it in reverse, it makes a whine, increasing stepping on the gas. Sounds like a power steering pump running dry. It`s more noticable with weight on the truck, like ballast and plow. Also really noisy backing up a hill.
There was a TSB from Dodge in 97 about a "reverse buzz". Anybody else have it ? Especially with a plow ?


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

I got a Squeak in Reverse But only when it is cold, It goes away after like 3 minutes. Good luck


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

There was a TSB on 90s rams that involved a "reverse buzz". And a RECALL, " reverse check ball and separator plate" which affects dodges with snow plows. The #s are 690 and 21-11-97A. Any body been involved with these problems ? It affects alot of mid- 90s Rams. They both involve transmissions.


----------



## 78W200 (Jan 4, 2005)

I just read your post, been a while since I was here last, the whine you are hearing is the check valve. I was told by the local dealer that is caused by dodge running a high pressure in the tranny.Was also told this would not hurt anything.They said they could fix this but it would feel like the tranny was slipping when it was warm.BTW my truck is a 99 2500 5.9 my brother-in-law has a 97 1500 5.9 with the same noise.Both trucks have about 53000 miles and no problems with either one.


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. It actually started after I installed a tranny gauge and cut the cooling line out from the tranny. Lost some fluid from the tee for the tubing because it was loose. I thought it was air in the lines. Most of the noise has gone away since it was installed about 4 months ago, but its still there.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

it may be caused by how you installed the temp fitting....


----------



## lance49726 (Oct 28, 2004)

danno said:


> I`ve got a 96 and when I put it in reverse, it makes a whine, increasing stepping on the gas. Sounds like a power steering pump running dry. It`s more noticable with weight on the truck, like ballast and plow. Also really noisy backing up a hill.
> There was a TSB from Dodge in 97 about a "reverse buzz". Anybody else have it ? Especially with a plow ?


I have a 96 and had the check ball fixed from the recall but still get the whining noise worst when it's cold out the only thing i found that fixed it was to add some more trany fluid till it goes away.


----------



## The_Burning_Rom (Jan 11, 2003)

May seem obvious, but have you checked the fluid level properly? 

1. Let the truck idle for 5-10mins with the transmission in NEUTRAL.

2. Check the fluid

Also, how does the fluid look? Is it still redish? If not, it might be time for a change


----------

